# Johnson & Wales in Charlotte VS The Art Institute of Indy



## natasha86 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ok, so I desperately need some help deciding which school to attend. I have already got accepted to The Art Institute of Indianapolis, but after doing some research I have found nothing but negative reviews about the school. The reviews had nothing to do with their Culinary program, it was every other program. I am finding it impossible to find any reviews on the Culinary program. I have found nothing but good reviews about Johnson and Wales. I am looking to get other peoples opinions on the schools because I would hate to throw all this money away that I will be paying them.

Thanks in advance! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif


----------



## theunknowncook (Dec 17, 2009)

natasha86:

I advise that you consider doing an *ACF* *Apprenticeship*[*Brochure*], or check *Shaw Guides* and *ACF's list* of community colleges.

*YouTube: IvyTech*

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------

